# Henry's hedgie cake



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

This was a people cake, Henry got 10 mealies!

Here is the simple recipe:

1 frozen Sara Lee pound cake (the family size makes 2 hedgie cakes)
1 can cream cheese frosting (for our white bellied pogs)
1 can german chocolate frosting
3 hershey kisses 2 ears, i nose
2 chocolate chips for eyes
chocolate wafer cookies

Carve your pound cake into a nice tear drop hedgehog shape, frost accordingly to your hog's coloring. break cookies into pointed pieces and add for spines.

That is it!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey, where's the picture?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That was such a cute cake! I couldn't have eaten it. :lol:


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

A picture of Henry's cake is under Henry's first birthday, in this category Fun Stuff.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1404


----------

